# My greenhouse grow



## SherwoodForest (Apr 25, 2009)

Alright, I just wanted to get a thread started for my grow. Right now it's all bagseed, but the new beans are gonna be the ones I bought. So I'll be germinating the Big Bud Super Skunk, Violator Kush, Orange skunk, and PPP. As well as all the freebies I got with my order. This greenhouse was about 150 bucks worth of materials. I got the instructions off the internet, and so far it has held up to 60 mile per hour gusts believe it or not. So anyhoo, I'll be updating as time goes on and yes, I'm very excited because growing is my favorite pastime. Feels good to have a place to discuss this stuff because I can't tell anyone in person.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 8, 2009)

Hee hee hee, I just came back to give an update. Wow, those pics from last month are crazy, I can't believe how small everything looks. I now have many of those ones you see, planted into 15 gallon pots and the table has a new batch of 10 gallon potted youngsters.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 15, 2009)

Nice garden! Looks like a joy to work in there, being outside and all.


----------



## Moto-Man (May 15, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee, I just came back to give an update. Wow, those pics from last month are crazy, I can't believe how small everything looks. I now have many of those ones you see, planted into 15 gallon pots and the table has a new batch of 10 gallon potted youngsters.



Excellent set-up SF.. you sure do look isolated out there; reminds me of Rte 50 in Nevada !

Cheers,


----------



## str8t0thetop (May 16, 2009)

thats an amazing setup wish i had that


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2009)

sweet!!!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the props folks. I'm lucky enough to have a decent grow place. I have 40 acres right on the forest,and that land out the back window of my greenhouse is a 2000 acre cattle ranch. I'm isolated and don't have a neighbor in any direction closer than a 1/4 mile away. But, I do need to do a bunch of perimeter fencing before to much longer because I plan to plant some of the plants outside soon. We get people riding their horses around here and I want to discurage any wondering around my property, which they do occasionally, kinda worries me.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 17, 2009)

woow nice, i wish i had that property,i could do allot of things.. but yea how long they got left?, u should find a monsterous plant n just grow it outsid ein ur ground, see how big u can get it..but only after u put that fence up, good idea


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 18, 2009)

Well I worked hard the last two days. I got a bunch of fence up and got 3 plants in the ground. This ground is a foot deep of football size rocks, then dirt. It is a workout to dig a 2 foot deep hole but I pledge to do 2 more tomarrow. I hope to grow about 15 or 20 outside plants, that's alot of digging my friends. I'll get some pics of my outdoor area soon, it has alot of different colored green plants growing all around and is almost as good as it gets as far as being hidden from others.:farm:


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 19, 2009)

wow im jealous great grow! and i cant wait to see pics of your outdoor! good luck!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 26, 2009)

Wow, well I put up a bunch of fence on the perimeter of my property. I'm starting to get a good feeling. It's like I have a fortress with all the fencing going up and I will chain the gates to keep folks out. I have about 8 plants outside now, they look good.


----------



## zipflip (May 26, 2009)

dont make it look like ya got some sorta prison camp goin on there tho. lol that'll attract more attention that way IMO.
  i always recalled this sayin i herd once years back.
 somethin like, "the more obvious you are the less obvious you appear..."
  never really made sense for some time but im thinkin like the more sneeky and wat not ya look, the more obvious you appear to actually be up to somethin... ?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (May 29, 2009)

omg niiice, i really would looove to do a good green house grow. thanks for the inspiration


----------



## purplekush<3 (May 30, 2009)

nice growing room I am going to steal your plants...


----------



## blowslow23 (Jun 1, 2009)

beautiful setup bro wish i could have something like that goin, good luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

oh  :yay:   Im sitting in on this :bong:  how about some new pics  the one you dedicated to dig the hole for..football size rocks?  they have a machine called a back hoe..and its not your back:spit: But you youngsters got motovation i give ya that..and like *Zipflip *said..be carefull when trying to hide to much..its more apt to draw attention..just go about as useual..and dont tell no one..Rule # 1....from the looks its like a desert there..what about fly overs?  are we worried there?  MJ is a distinct collor green..a lot will be seen from air..Not trying to spook ya..just looking out 4u  well gotta grow now:ciao:  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## meds4me (Jun 2, 2009)

nice setup there, i'll be doing the same thing soon as i'm moving to a 20 acre site with no neigbors/ just nat forest on two sides !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2009)

:ciao:   How those Babbies doing  my friend?  WEEDS needz to know:bong:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 9, 2009)

Howdy, things are looking good. I have pulled a ton of big males from the first plants, they are all females now and reaching 4 to 5 feet tall. Those are bagseed. The newer plants are all purchased seeds and growing nicely. I have a bunch of the Northern Lights and Danky Doodle plants about 8 inches tall. And then I have a bunch of the Thai Super Skunk ones growing, they look good too. And now I started some Mango, Columbian, and a batch of Poison Dwarf autos for an early harvest. I'll get the pics up in a bit here. My outdoor crop is looking good but I am battling the rabbits and grasshoppers. I have a big bag of this Nolo Bait stuff for the hoppers. This week I am going to plant some more outside because the ones in the greenhouse that are in 15 gallon pots are getting root bound!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 9, 2009)

cant wait 4 those pics sherwood.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 9, 2009)

Ah pics, this uploading stuff sucks bad with my internet service, but here is some. The first pic is of 3 of my outdoor plants and the natural foliage that surrounds them. Pic 2 is of a couple of those Thai Super Skunks. Pic 3 is a garden plant, this is in my veggy garden with a few more. Pic 4 is a Indica plant. pic 5 is the greenhouse, and pic 6 is the entrance to my outdoor area. In pic 6 there is 3 plants visable, hard to see them though.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 9, 2009)

looking good sherwood bro! im waiting for the day my lil baby is as big as yours


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 10, 2009)

hey my friend  thanks for takeing the time to bring pics 2 us..we really appreciate it..I know it  sucks sometimes  uploading..but  we Like to see your progress..they are looking Great i might add..Keep up the great work..:bolt::bong:


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 12, 2009)

You certainly have alot of gorgeous vigorous looking plants. Really like the indica. She looks like she will be a monster


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 13, 2009)

hey stop by my journal (nirvana durban poison grow) and tell me what you think, i just recently transplanted outside


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice crop  Good Luck! I can't wait to see the finished product Stay Cool


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 19, 2009)

WooWee! Man I have been putting a TON of labor into my grow. Some peeps might think it is easy doing outdoor grows, let me say, it ain't! First off I have recently planted some of the big greenhouse plants into my outdoor area and the digging was fierce. LOL I am talking about heat stroke style exertion where the sweat just pours off my face.  Now yesterday was a biggie, I needed to get the greenhouse sorted. What that ment was that first I had to get a bunch of those 5 gallon pots for my newly planted autos and Mangos. I called my local nursery and asked if they would sell some of the black plastic pots. The dude said no problem 50 cents each and take as many as you want! I bought 20 of them and then the work began. It was sunny and hot here yesterday which ment the greenhouse was more like a suana. You talk about working your kiester off, it was crazy in there. But, I got about 40 seedling planted into the larger pots( I had a bunch already) and then I completely cleaned out and reorganized the room. The whole time I was working I kept grumbling under my breath about how hard the work is. But I'm a ox or oxen as my mom used to say, and I trudge along until the job is done.  Pics shortly, because what good is reading a book without illustrations.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 19, 2009)

Pics! 1st is Danky Doodles, second is Northern Lights Special, third is a big plant of some bagseed, and number 4 is just a big shot of the right side of the greenhouse.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2009)

Great looking plants you have 

Wouldnt it be easier to do the manual work at night when its cooler?

eace:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 19, 2009)

Probly true, I am just a relaxer in the evening. It's said that if you wait for nice days to do your work, you never get anything done around here.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking good Sherwood. I am glad I don't have rocky soil like yours. I doubt I would have 2 big veggie gardens here if I did. I am loving your NL Special. Very pretty! None of mine  were female. I hope yours all are. Good job. How do you control heat in the greenhouse this time of year? What is the afternoon temp in it?


----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2009)

Monster grow Dude.... very impressed...love the setup
You are going to hve some monsters on your hands....


----------



## zipflip (Jun 20, 2009)

good lookin plants!!!
i would so love a green house but guaranteed i'd get some weird attention or at least a weird flag on top my name here.  sum have even been walkin by and started to gib gab bout my garden an how they'd never thought i'd be one to do a garden . lol
  i guess if ya knew me you all would think teh same LOL
  someday i'll have a house in the country tho.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice grow man!
Great Ranch 
I've been thinking of setting up a little greenhouse in my garden... Hide from the neighbors who have surrounded me on all sides... But I am a little worried about the temperatures I might have inside the Greenhouse... 
Does it get much hotter in there??
Here it goes up to 40C... and that's outside... Isn't a green-house gonna cook my plants?? What do you think?
:48:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 20, 2009)

It gets very humid and muggy in the greenhouse, and shade cloth drapped over the top helps alot. However, with proper ventilation it is very good for plants, not so good for people unless you want to lose weight in a hurry.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 20, 2009)

Sherwood;

REAL nice set up you have, how i love privacy !
I don't have nearly as much land as you do it looks like and even if i did outdoor planting would not work here in Maine !
As i'm typing it's 63 degrees here. It goes down to high 40's -mid 50's each night still !!!!! 
It may only get 90 3-5 times per year, IF THAT.

Let me know when the next BBQ is, i'll bring the Maine Lobster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, corona's and of course 420........hehe


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh yea, outdoor cooking is one of my fetishes. I have a outside kitchen and entertinment area but since nobody is allowed to come over in the summer, this is what you would see when you come over.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 22, 2009)

id love 2 come over in the summer & admire your forrest.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 27, 2009)

So today I killed about 5 males in the greenhouse including a dwarf auto. I have taken quite a few of the big greenhouse plants and transplanted them outside in the ground. But I have everything in 15 gallon pots in the greenhouse except for the newest seedlings which are all in 5 gallon pots. I hate pulling alot of males, but I will end up with a good number of females in the end. These skinny leaf plants are Danky Doodles and the fat leaf is some bagseed.  And the little plant is a freebee white widow.


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking real nice Sherwood... I hve a hard time killing the males...you put in a lot of work and then males show and you hve to kill em and chuck em....


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 30, 2009)

Man things happen fast outside this time of year, over night I have 5 new females showing sex. What a relief that is because with all my new seedlings needing room, I hate wasting space with big male plants. Now all but 2 mature greenhouse plants are sure females, and a bunch of them are the beans I bought at Attitude. It's nice knowing some of my plants are not just bagseed, and will hopefully show some great results. So anyways it sure is nice this time of year seeing everything explode with size.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2009)

Sure is a pain when you get a lot of males, last year out of 20 seedlings 17 were males.

Looks like your going to have a good year Sherwood 

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

> last year out of 20 seedlings 17 were males.


i had bout the same luck last year outdoors HIE .


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 30, 2009)

I been having about a 50 percent male to female ratio this year, that's alot of males! So to counteract the number of males, I just plant alot more seeds.  I have a target number of females and to reach that number means planting alot of seeds. But after several months of pulling males I finally have almost the number of females I want. Plus right now the weather is great for vegging plants so my crop has gotten alot bigger and it's looking like the girls will be big, so the actual number of females doesn't need to be as many as I oroginally wanted. I hate running out of green good weed so this year I am making sure I have enough to last.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

> So to counteract the number of males, I just plant alot more seeds.


i had this same concept in mind when i started goin indoors and my ratio m/f first indoor was 8 fem outta 12
  an my second batch(current) i got 10 fems outta 14 plants total. and now i got a full house of fat girls now:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 30, 2009)

Fat gurls need luv too!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 30, 2009)

1st of all congrats on your abundance of plants. ive found that 50-60% of seeds turn out 2 b female in my case so far in my 4 runs under my belt.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Fat gurls need luv too!


 
like mopeds...  fun to ride til ya frenz see ya  LOL:hubba:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is my free White Widow plant and a nice Mango


----------



## Jman (Jul 1, 2009)

:hubba: O.K. Sherwood.....I'll be there soon.  I don't have much , but there isn't alot of room anyway.  Bye the way..I will be mov'in in to yer greenhouse for the summer....:ignore:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

HAHA, I just posted on your journal. You have some sweet women there and the strains are righteous!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, and if you lived all summer in my hefty bag greenhouse, you would walk out the thinnest and stonedest man alive!


----------



## viper (Jul 6, 2009)

yes that is a super nice greenhouse , im looking to do the same , are you doing a full grow in it ?, maybe you could give me a few pointers , say is it hotter in the green house than it is outside ? what type of cover is that , it looks like it lets air pass thru .


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 6, 2009)

The plastic is opaque(not clear) and is solid with no holes. The greenhouse gets mad hot unless I leave the door ajar(slightly open). I do plan to grow some plants out in there, but the bigger ones are suffering right now because I took the shade cloth material off the top of the greenhouse a few weeks ago. I am also going to start some more seeds soon so I need to make room in there. So I have been planting all the big plants outside as time and space allows. We get alot of wind btw, so even when the heat is up, there is plenty of air flow through the greenhouse. I would recommend a fan in yours if heat is an issue. Did you need the link to the greenhouse instructions? Also, it takes time to get used to the watering scedual because things change like how hot it is, how big the plants get, it's a balancing act. I pick the pots up to determine the need for water.


----------



## viper (Jul 6, 2009)

yes thank you , the link would be great , im thinking of putting mine in the ground . what do you think about that ?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 7, 2009)

I never grew in the ground in the greenhouse, it's floor is lined to keep bugs and stuff out. Maybe Hippy in England can shed some light on that question. hxxp://www.laspilitas.com/garden/howto/greenhouse.hxxl


----------



## viper (Jul 7, 2009)

that link is no good , says the resorce could not be found


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 7, 2009)

Fix the xx's it's because we can't link directly on this forum.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello Viper 

Temperatures in greenhouses can get very high.

A greenhouse in my country is an essential aid when growing Sativa's because they take longer to mature and the greenhouse allows an extra growing month by protecting the plants from the poor weather we have in October and November.

I grow in pots in my greenhouse so the pots can be moved outside into the sunshine.

If I get a big Sativa female growing I will put her in the soil inside the greenhouse.

Indica doms easily grow to harvest in pots.

Ventilation is paramount in the hot weather, sometimes I shade the roof when its a very hot day.

eace:


----------



## viper (Jul 7, 2009)

good deal, thank you both, that helps alot . i got the link up .

what about winter ? can you veg in the greenhouse during winter ? or veg indoors and flower in greenhouse at winter ? would it matter with autos ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2009)

Low temperatures at night are ok down to about 60 degrees, then they start to effect the growth in a big way. 

Mid 50's will cause mild shock and 40's will kill your plants with repeated exposure. 

Keep your plants warm, especially the roots. 

Elevate pots if you think the ground is absorbing the heat out of the roots. 

This can be an issue if you have a slab or other type of cold floor.

Auto's will grow at any time of the year, the more light the bigger the yield, the less light .....

I start my Auto's in the first week of March and I'm smoking them in the 2nd week of May.

eace:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2009)

Well it's been hot real hot and the greenhouse needed more air flow. I cut out another window and several low to the ground openings for fresh air to get in. Some plants have suffered and look like crap, but the big ones are looking good. Here is a budding tripper of NL, one of only 2 plants to be budding this early.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2009)

I also just planted 8 WW beans and a Roadrunner bean that all germinated in the paper towel method. 4 other WW beans are not quite ready to be planted imo, probly tomarrow. Seems the Roadrunner is a good seed because it sprouted out fast, and the WW ones may take longer but they all are cracked at least. I even have another pack of these WW beans I havn't started yet, man I'm gaga over the idea of getting these WW ones. Attitude sent me the wrong ones and these are costly beans, you got to love that!


----------



## Jman (Jul 10, 2009)

:hubba: They look a little hot, I can bring over a air conditioner.....For a PRICE!

Let me know!  Otherwise they look beautiful.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 31, 2009)

Your outdoor op looks fantastic, I have pokey attic to work with.
Thanks for your vote sherwood.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Fat gurls need luv too!


 


IMO....they need the most luv:giggle:



I :heart:  FAT GIRLS:hubba:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 14, 2009)

Couple update pics. Most of the plants are out of the greenhouse now except for the latest ones planted and some early budding plants. Pic 1 is a budding Northern Lights Special in the greenhouse. Pic 2 is a giant outdoor plant reaching past 7 feet tall. And pic 3 is a double stalked Danky Doodle plant looking good.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 11, 2009)

update pics. The greenhouse now only has 15 smaller budding plants in it. Everything else is in the ground or outside in a big pot.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 11, 2009)

looking awesome sherwood! wish i lived where i could grow a jungle outside & not worry too much. how close is your closest neighbor? not worried about whirlybirds? id be a nervous wreck. anyhow looks like yuoll be set for couple seasons.


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking real good there.. we have a small green house compared to yours, and over the last 2 seasons, we have had trouble with moisture and mildew at the end of the grow. This year I left the bottom sides open about 3-4 feet and the front is totally open. The back on the fence line is closed to prevent neighbors from peeking in.  So far little to no indoor condensation, crossing my fingers, we are almost done this year. 
Someone asked about growing in the ground, I found mine to get much larger in the ground than in pots. 
Looking good ..


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 12, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> . how close is your closest neighbor? not worried about whirlybirds? id be a nervous wreck.


 My neighbors are far, like 1500 feet from the grow is the closest neighbor. The copters are always a concern but I don't get nervous until one is flying over, which is not often out here. In that one pic you see how everything is buried amongst the natural foliage, it was perfect up until the budding and yellowing of leaves began. In any case the only real way to see and distinguish them would be from the sky or if someone traspassed on to my property, which I fenced off pretty well.  This haul will last a long time, thank god because I burned myself last year with a puny grow forcing me to hit the streets all summer.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 12, 2009)

good to know. def looks like youll have more free time in summer to come w/ those girls. yeah it sucks having to hit the streets for smoke, especially in the summer. GL & take care


----------



## 420benny (Sep 12, 2009)

Howdy Sherwood. Your girls are looking good! Looks like you are losing some of the natural camo green from the non mj plants browning?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 13, 2009)

Buds!


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 13, 2009)

*looking good man keep up the good work*


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice buds dude....looking good


----------

